# Does Nissan do custom orders? or is it based on factory allocation



## Vice King (Feb 28, 2005)

Does anyone know how Nissan allocates their models?

I'm looking to get a new Pro4X in a manual, but the pickings are small. 

I'm wondering if it's possible to simply request a custom order through the dealer and how long that would take. Or are they like Toyota where dealers don't have the ability to custom order, but twice a month they can allocate. So if the production line happens to be building a Pro4X in a manual and the color I want they can claim it. 

I've called a couple dealers to ask these questions, but they've been complete dicks about answering that question and trying to get me to come in and "make a deal".


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

Vice King said:


> Does anyone know how Nissan allocates their models?
> 
> I'm looking to get a new Pro4X in a manual, but the pickings are small.
> 
> ...


King,

Call Nissan Consumer Affair's and they should give you an answer.

The Dealership will want you to come in and tell them what you want. They'll first try to locate one for you from another dealership. If they can't then they'll want a sizeable deposit before hand.

If you have a current Nissan,, then Nissan Consumer Affair's can also give you a VPP Loyalty Discount to use on a New Nissan Truck. They gave me one,, and it helped me a lot on Out the Door Priceing.

If you want a New Frontier,, I would do it,, before the New Model come's out,, which I've heard can be anytime between now and 2020.

You can go to Nissan's Website,, and build your truck like you want it; Print it out,, and take it with you to the dealership.

IMO the Nissan Frontier's are a Great Value, especially with the 4 Liter V6.

Good Luck


----------

